# чифир/чифирь



## Assiduous student

Hi, is this just ordinary strong tea? Or tea laced with something narcotic? translate academic ru says "strong tea acting like light drugs"????? Thanks.


----------



## Awwal12

Simply speaking, it's VERY strong tea. As concentrated as possible - tea leaves are actively boiled in a very small amount of water. It's extremely popular in prisons, because tea is basically legal and comparatively available.


----------



## Assiduous student

Awwal12 said:


> Simply speaking, it's VERY strong tea. As concentrated as possible - tea leaves are actively boiled in a very small amount of water.



Thank you! Awwal12, do you say чифир or чифирь?


----------



## Awwal12

Assiduous student said:


> Thank you! Awwal12, do you say чифир or чифирь?


I doubt I *say* it a lot.  To me both variants are equally familiar.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> tea leaves are actively boiled in a very small amount of water


При приготовлении чифиря заварку _не_ кипятят в воде.

*Assiduous student*, подробнее можете попробовать посмотреть здесь.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> При приготовлении чифиря заварку _не_ кипятят в воде.


Её доводят до кипения, не заваривают в обычном смысле слова (когда она заливается вскипяченной водой).


----------



## Rosett

Несмотря на то, что пишется часто "чифир", склоняется это слово по типу "чифирь" (чифиря), а не как, допустим, "кефир" (кефира).


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Несмотря на то, что пишется часто "чифир", склоняется это слово по типу "чифирь" (чифиря), а не как, допустим, "кефир" (кефира).


Здесь тоже возможны вариации. Вообще устойчивым такое склонение может быть только в живом диалекте с отвердением конечных (и только конечных) /р'/, в противном случае действие аналогии неизбежно будет приводить единичное слово к обычному виду.


----------



## Assiduous student

Awwal12 said:


> Здесь тоже возможны вариации. :donno: Вообще устойчивым такое склонение может быть только в живом диалекте с отвердением конечных (и только конечных) /р'/, в противном случае действие аналогии неизбежно будет приводить единичное слово к обычному виду.



Согласно Викисловарю, у слова ЧИФИР есть разделительный падеж, чи́фи́ру - налейте мне чифиру! Но это возможно только когда склоняется с твердым р.


----------



## lena55313

Assiduous student said:


> чи́фи́ру - налейте мне чифиру!


Я слышала это слово только с твердым р. ЧифИр - налейте чифИра (с окончанием *а* в родительном падеже) или чифИру, или налей мне чифир (вообще без окончаний). Но обычно, говоря о чифире, это слово употребляют с уменьшительно ласкательным суффиксом -к- : плесни мне чифиркУ.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> I doubt I *say* it a lot.


I'd add that it is quite typical for Russians to use "чифир" jokingly - to refer to very, very strong tea:
_Налил мне __чифира какого-то__! Как такое пить?!_​


----------



## Assiduous student

Спасибо всем за ответы.


----------



## Rosett

lena55313 said:


> Я слышала это слово только с твердым р. ЧифИр - налейте чифИра (с окончанием *а* в родительном падеже) или чифИру, или налей мне чифир (вообще без окончаний). Но обычно, говоря о чифире, это слово употребляют с уменьшительно ласкательным суффиксом -к- : плесни мне чифиркУ.


Надо заметить, что в живой речи данное окончание показывает тенденцию к мягкости. Этот факт некоторым образом отражён в Википедии:
Чифирь — Википедия
Приготовление чифиря на костре в эмалированной кружке.


----------



## Budspok

Rosett said:


> Несмотря на то, что пишется часто "чифир", склоняется это слово по типу "чифирь" (чифиря), а не как, допустим, "кефир" (кефира).


An aquaintaince of mine who has spent all in all eight years in Mordovia camps (for a driving accident resuling in death of a drunk woman jaywalking  (two years) and then for slashing badly a cell-mate thug with a knife (6 years) who has tried to treat him in indecent manner) says "чифИр".


----------



## Rosett

Budspok said:


> An aquaintaince of mine who has spent all in all eight years in Mordovia camps (for a driving accident resuling in death of a drunk woman jaywalking  (two years) and then for slashing badly a cell-mate thug with a knife (6 years) who has tried to treat him in indecent manner) says "чифИр".


But does he say, «чифира» or «чифиря»?


----------



## Budspok

Rosett said:


> But does he say, «чифира» or «чифиря»?


I haven't seen him for quite a long while. As far as I remember he used to say something like Налейте-ка мне чифИру.


----------

